# The Last Twelve Verses Of Mark: A Discussion



## Maestroh (Dec 14, 2006)

On April 27-28, 2007 at Southeastern Baptist Seminary on the campus of Wake Forest University, a paper reading open to the public (as far as I have been able to ascertain) regarding the discussion of whether or not the last 12 verses of Mark are authentic.

Representing the reasoned eclectic position and arguing for the INAUTHENTICITY of Mark 16:9-20 will be Dr Daniel B. Wallace of Dallas Theological Seminary.

Representing the Majority Text position and arguing for the AUTHENTICITY of Mark 16:9-20 will be Dr Maurice D. Robinson of Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary (and formerly of Luther Rice Seminary).

Representing the rigorous eclectic position and arguing for the INAUTHENTICITY of Mark 16:9-20 will be Dr. J.K. Elliott, perhaps the best-known advocate of his textual position in the world.

Representing the rigorous eclectic position and arguing for the AUTHENTICITY of Mark 16:9-20 will be Dr. David Black of Leeds University in England.

Also speaking will be Dr Darrell Bock, head of the New Testament Studies Department at Dallas Theological Seminary and author of "Breaking The Da Vinci Code" among other published works. I am unaware of the position Dr Bock will take.

This is intended solely as information for those with interest in the subject.


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 14, 2006)

*As much as I want to cheer for the home team*

I can't buy the text involved. Crazy words, not jibing with other words found in Mark's work, the ideas seem to be thrown together especially with the drinking of poison. The last verse even looks like another guy wrote that. Those verses have always smelled bad to me. The only thing that might save it is the use of scribes or two other authors. I'm among those that believe an ending was found wanting to later men to smooth things out. It's a pity as I want the word to be 100% pure - no additives or preservatives. I am eager to do more research while attending Southern.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 16, 2006)

Good to see you around again, Bill! I wonder if the papers of Wallace and Robinson will be published afterward? Will they have a chance to see each other's work and interact with it? It will be very interesting to see these men hold forth their views.

Thank you for the heads-up!

Steve


----------



## Maestroh (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hi, Steve*



Jerusalem Blade said:


> Good to see you around again, Bill! I wonder if the papers of Wallace and Robinson will be published afterward? Will they have a chance to see each other's work and interact with it? It will be very interesting to see these men hold forth their views.
> 
> Thank you for the heads-up!
> 
> Steve




I spoke with Dr Wallace the other night and he said as far as he knows, it is supposed to be published as one of those 'four views' type books. Of course, things have changed before, so....

God bless,

bill


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, Bill! I'll be sure to get _that_ if it comes out.

Steve


----------



## Maestroh (Jan 4, 2007)

*More Conference Information*

http://www.sebts.edu/NTConference/Speakers/


A click on the above link will give additional information for those who wish to attend this conference.


----------



## Herald (Jan 4, 2007)

Execuse me Bill, but did you steal my name? Mmmm?


----------



## Tallen (Jan 5, 2007)

Will the real Bill Brown please stand up, please stand up, please stand up.


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2007)

Tallen said:


> Will the real Bill Brown please stand up, please stand up, please stand up.



I'm standing already!


----------



## Tallen (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I am glad to me you Mr. Brown.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 5, 2007)

Not sure why the controversy. Does not say anything that is not confirmed by the rest of Holy Writ.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 5, 2007)

Bert,

The issue is: is it authentic Scripture, or is it not? Your body could well function without the little finger of your left hand, but you wouldn't want it lopped off, would you?

Steve


----------



## Maestroh (Jan 5, 2007)

*No....*



BaptistInCrisis said:


> Execuse me Bill, but did you steal my name? Mmmm?



but depending on one's age, perhaps my parents did.

I'm 37.


----------

